# any one have a dog



## biffster (9 May 2013)

this is horace he is my two and a half year old German Shepard dog
he is my buddy he knows when i am feeling ill and down he likes to sit and
watch fish tank with me


----------



## Stu Worrall (9 May 2013)

nice dog 

this is benji. hes my big pal and 14 years old but his back legs are starting to fail him so im not sure how long he'll be around for in the future 


Benji - Damian McGillicuddy Beauty Dish test by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr


----------



## biffster (9 May 2013)

what  lovely looking dog i lost one of my GSD at seven due to cancer of the spine and my 
other last till he was nearly 12 years old before he died he had a stroke i miss all my dogs 
but horace keeps me smiling when i am down my cousin give his GSD glucosamine and 
his old dog lasted till he was nineteen


----------



## Henry (9 May 2013)

Awesome dogs, both of them. I want my own dog so badly. Stupid student accomodation!


----------



## Stu Worrall (9 May 2013)

thansk biffster and henry.  I can imagine its terrible to lose your dog and Im dreading it happening to us.  Hes been on Gluco for a few years now, I should start taking it myself soon with my ache bones!


----------



## biffster (9 May 2013)

i know how you feel i am a wheel chair user and i suffer with really 
bad pain but horace keeps me happy with his antics


----------



## Alastair (9 May 2013)

This is my dog Lucas. Comes everywhere with me and kept me company after coming out of hosital last year. More than just a dog in my eyes  


Untitled by Mr-T-, on Flickr




Untitled by Mr-T-, on Flickr


----------



## Steve Smith (9 May 2013)

Not strictly my dogs, but my brother's. After spending 2 months with them, they felt like mine 

This is Bleu, an Australian Shepherd:


IMG_3887 by Casa-Steve, on Flickr

This is Jake, who is frickin' huge! Some sort of shepherd/chow/who knows cross:


IMG_3919 by Casa-Steve, on Flickr

Bleu is an average sized shepherd dog, so hope this gives a bit of scale to Jake 


IMG_3900 by Casa-Steve, on Flickr


----------



## biffster (9 May 2013)

horace goes everywhere with me and the other half i love all the photos of your very handsome dogs 
i think jake is some form of GSD cross i bet he is a big soft sod like horace is lol


----------



## Steve Smith (9 May 2013)

Yeah, he's a big softy   Amazing dog.  We have the opportunity to have Bleu as my brother would ideally like to re-home him (he took him in off his Mother-in-law).  It was very tempting, even with the £1000 import costs, but I don't think I could give him the full attention and space he needs right now.


----------



## Gary Nelson (9 May 2013)

Here is my boy 'Jasper'


----------



## MikeG747 (9 May 2013)

Here is little Wallace. He is 10 months old now and at least 50% monster!

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## biffster (9 May 2013)

now that is cute wait till he gets to 100% monster


----------



## kirk (9 May 2013)

One of my sissa's dags.  His name is Riddick. He's weari a bow because her daughter's had just done his hair

.  

 my dads dog simba she was put to sleep last year  her sister Winnie was put to sleep early that year due to health problem. Dads still not over loosing both his girls.


----------



## Steve Smith (9 May 2013)

I'd love to have a Boston Terrier some day   Cute little things.


----------



## biffster (9 May 2013)

nothing worse than losing a dog i remember when rex died from a stroke 
its 3 years nearly now an i now have horace but i am still not over losing him 
we had him for nearly 12 years a big part of out lives but we loves horace just 
as much if not more


----------



## DanMac (10 May 2013)

stuworrall said:


> nice dog
> 
> this is benji. hes my big pal and 14 years old but his back legs are starting to fail him so im not sure how long he'll be around for in the future
> 
> ...


 

Your dog looks great for his age, Sorry to hear about his legs, I hope he has a lot left in him. My jack russell had to be put down when he was 17, his back legs started to go slightly when he was 16, his last year was a struggle then it got really bad and he was so out of character it was heartbreaking so we had to put him down.

It would sound strange to non dog lovers but you could see in his eyes that he knew it was time to go.


----------



## Vanish (10 May 2013)

Arghh there's too many sad dog stories in this thread, it's killing me.


----------



## DanMac (10 May 2013)

Wallace looks like a little bad ass .

Alastair I know what you mean, And staffs love people, My current dog is a staff x collie, he's more like a person to us, so loyal and intelligent.

i'll post a couple pics soon, he's quite unique looking


----------



## sciencefiction (11 May 2013)

This is Angie, my Jack Russell. She lost her friend Shrek the cat last year due to malignant tumor.


----------



## DanMac (11 May 2013)

Thats such a gentle looking jack russell compared to mine, To be fair mine was a beast he looked like he was on steroids (and acted like it)

That second picture hit home a bit, he curled up like that every night in his bed


----------



## sciencefiction (11 May 2013)

Don't let the looks fool you 
She always looks so innocent standing on two legs each time she wants something or just seeking attention and she know's she's irresistible.... She totally has control over us I'd say but I love her to bits.


----------



## DanMac (11 May 2013)

haha I understand. My jack russell was really bad though, he didnt listen to a word we said, we had to keep the living room windows on the latch as he escaped many times , Chasing and sneaking on him in gardens was a regular event when I was younger as it was so hard to catch him. he attacked 90% of dogs..and i'm not talking typical jack russell agression , I have never seen him lose a fight, I witnessed him fight rottweilers, alsatians ect and i'm not exaggerating when I say they all backed down after 10 seconds due to his pure fighting dominance and aggression. He was the boss. I dont feel proud about this as he was a bully in general but they're where also times where big breeds instigated him and they got messed up. (by that I mean a quick scuffle no damage done) and they backed off as usual, it was strange.

He never once showed aggressiveness to people, he was calm, yet he did not really show affection. He was a nightmare in general, but he was our nightmare, and a part of our family.

My new dog is the complete opposite and it has made his passing SO much easier than we thought it would.

I will be posting pic of both dogs very soon


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 May 2013)

Here's my 9 year old black lab. We are real pals, and I'm getting married next year, he's coming to the wedding. He has a white dickie bow. He's great with the kids, and as I type he's laid with them while they're playing with Lego.


----------



## Vanish (11 May 2013)

This is Chelsea





She is a rescued dog from the RSPCA. The minute we saw her, she was the dog for us. She's awesome. The kids love her and she loves them back. 
Running is her favourite pass time. She'll run all day long. 





However if you wanna just chill she'll be happy to chill with you too.


----------



## CalebWM (12 May 2013)

Have a 9 year old terrier cross thing  who is really nice but growing grumpier by the day with his old age, and have a 7 month old greyhound. They are both really calm and good around my 5 year old brother


----------



## Palm Tree (12 May 2013)

Ok, here's mine



This is Maisey, she's about 4 and we got her from dogs trust and she is an absolute nutter. She will hunt anything and everything given the chance, even me if I start running into a field.



This is Fergal, our epileptic irish rescue from Greyhound Rescue West England. He's about 14 now and still steals anything he can get his paws on.



Finally, this is Ben. He's our oldest, and is the dog equivalent of retired yet still play fights and rolls around in the snow like a puppy.


----------



## Alastair (12 May 2013)

Aww


----------



## DanMac (13 May 2013)

Here is jack my jack russel I mentioned before, I think you will see what i'm talking about now lol




And here he is when he was really old, These are pictures of old photos so not the best quality.





And here is J, he is half staff half collie (lassie type I believe), He is 3 years old.









He's really intelligent and loves people and other dogs, He's also a good alert dog as he picks on on minor differences especially sound.


----------



## samboco (13 May 2013)

Archie and Boris, miniature smooth haired dachshunds. Trouble!

Ps what's a GSD?


----------



## Ian Holdich (13 May 2013)

A gsd is a German Shepard.


----------



## samboco (13 May 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## biffster (13 May 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> A gsd is a German Shepard.


 
German Shepard dog yuss there a great companion


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (14 May 2013)

This is cassie my little staffie she is my baby and my best friend  unfortunately she had to have a leg amputated due to a car accident  but she gets around fine now and answers to hop along! 


image by KeyboardWarrior92, on Flickr

image by KeyboardWarrior92, on Flickr

image by KeyboardWarrior92, on Flickr


----------



## Laiszie Pseuzan (14 May 2013)

That'll be the Goose.


----------



## Ady34 (14 May 2013)

Here's Bowser, our miniature Schnauzer. He's giving me those eyes as there's a little bit of naan bread left from the curry 






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Kurono (27 May 2013)

This is my dawgie! I love him his name is shadow and If I say Wobble wobble wobble a lot he'll howl and make cute noises ^_^


----------



## LondonDragon (27 May 2013)

Here are mine, Pixie and Chelsea!


----------



## Ady34 (27 May 2013)

Looks like an expensive dog stick Paulo!


----------



## dean (28 May 2013)

We have a Doberman named Ruby who thinks she is human


----------



## Lindy (31 May 2013)

@London Dragon, are those Podengos? Nice to have smooth and bit of ruff!


----------



## Lindy (31 May 2013)

My working collie is 8yrs. The other dog was our belgian shepherd but we had to rehome her 3 yrs ago as she wanted to kick the collie out of the house and we had him first so she went.





Torr










Star, I still miss her.


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Jun 2013)

ldcgroomer said:


> @London Dragon, are those Podengos? Nice to have smooth and bit of ruff!


 
Hi Lindy, they are indeed Portuguese Podengos, one of each wire and smooth   there is a thread somewhere about them in the forum


----------



## Deer (6 Jun 2013)

This is my old dog Rosie, still missing her a lot.
We have a 9month old jack russell now but no pics on this computer. A complete terror though!


----------



## DanMac (6 Jun 2013)

Goodluck with your jackrussel!, If he is anything like my old dog then you will need to keep your windows shut and keep him away from 99% of other dogs


----------



## Deer (7 Jun 2013)

DanMac said:


> Goodluck with your jackrussel!, If he is anything like my old dog then you will need to keep your windows shut and keep him away from 99% of other dogs


 
Thanks! She is actually really good around other dogs, she's always trying to play! Not such a big fan of strange humans though. Found a photo of her, yes - she is that tiny!


----------



## Lindy (7 Jun 2013)

Are you sure she hasn't got some lancashire heeler in her? She is gorgeous.


----------



## myfriend 123 (8 Jun 2013)

Next time, i will upload my dog picture here. Well ! all the dogs are nice.


----------



## Deer (11 Jun 2013)

ldcgroomer said:


> Are you sure she hasn't got some lancashire heeler in her? She is gorgeous.


 
Wow, I just looked that breed up and she is EXACTLY like them! We always thought she must have had a bit of something else in her. Perhaps she was miss sold!


----------

